# Flower Shrimp rather than Ghost Shrimp?



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

I found them here... Freshwater Invertebrates for Aquariums: Singapore Flower Shrimp


I like the fact they can take a higher PH & higher temp...They also grow to 3 1/2 inches.

Do you think the bettas would attack/eat them if they were that large??


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

depends on the betta mine pays no mind to my ghost shrimp


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Depends on your betta. See if it is friendly with ghost shrimp first. But is your betta in a 20 gallon filtered tank?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Says that it needs at least 20 gallons. But other than that, should be okay if your betta can tolerate other shrimp.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

OH shoot...Yea the biggest tank I have is 16G ... They look cool though! I'll test with some ghost shrimp first


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

They would probably work in a 16 gallon. But a similar shrimp is the bamboo shrimp. It acts the same, but only needs ten gallons.


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks Shiny I'll check those out


----------

